# UPDATE !! New kitten is crying constantly HELP



## skan (Feb 25, 2010)

[UPDATE]
I followed the advice i received on here and decided to call the previous owner (the owner was very attached to the kittens she was giving away) and told her about the dilemma. She has suggested that it would okay for me to bring her back and try another kitten. (when I was there choosing some of the kittens were playing with me and seemed more independant, the one I picked was the runt and didnt come near me at all) It makes me sad to have to "exchange" her like an unwanted object...but I just want her to be happy and I'm sure the Lady will find her a more suitable home (maybe one with more people to keep her company as i live alone) She has also decided to hold the new kitten I pick out until I get back from the weekend. 

So I guess everything worked out. I'm sad tha we we'rent compatible together but as long as she is happy I guess.  


[EDIT] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGJ8n9PiNz0
I uplaoded a video on youtube so you can see her meowing... in the video she isnt meowing as much becuase I am petting her but as soon I stop and leave her fpr bit she starts up again but louder... I have to run some errands today and she wont let me leave the house ! I dont want her to be crying the whole time im gone... also the my camera sucks so the sound isnt great its hard to hear but you can see she is meowing its not a normal one? kind of like shes growing or somehting a low rumbling sound...? 
ahh I hope she stops this soon. otherwise I dont know what I can do....



I recently just a got a kitten it is female and approx. 3-4months old. Litter trained and everything
I just got her yesterday from a lady that had it together with its mom and siblings.
when it was at the house it was running around and playful but when I got it home all it did was hide and cry constantly.

I figured it would be lonely from being seperated...but this is driving me nuts not only is it make ME sad and want to cry im afraid her loud meows are bothering the neibhours???
At first her cries were tiny and quiet and she would just sit there. but now she crys very loudy and constantly unless I come pet her or hold her. I fine with holding her and giving her attention but I can't do this constantly and I have to go to school most of the day (university)
Im scared she will get the neighbours upset, im starting to regret gettin her a litte..... I already own a bird and the bird also seems stressed out that she is here. I have no idea what to do. I dont want to try give her away especially since I just got her but looks like things might end up this way....

Also I will leaving this weekend and cant take her with me for two reasons. 
- im afraid the car drive and another change scenery will upset her more than she already is.
- my grandma is allergic and we have dogs.

so if I leave her alone she will most likely CRY CONSTANTLYYYY which I am sure my neighbours will hear. 

I was excited about getting a kitten but now I dont know maybe I bit off more than I could chew?? 
I cant even take a shower or go into another bedroom she will start crying loudly near the door....

I have to pay a deposit just to keep her here im not sure i dont know what to do...this turned out to be a disaster...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

She's a baby who just lost her mom and siblings.  Of course she's upset. This is one of many reasons why 2 kittens are better than one. . .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

That's beyond heartbreaking.  I would ask her former owner to keep her until you get back, and buy the woman a lovely gift. Take food and toys for her. I hope the former owner will cooperate. Your timing was off, I'm afraid.


----------



## skan (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

I was thinking of getting two to keep each other company but I live in a tiny apartment and I already have a bird so can only afford the one....

yeah my timing is bad... but I also have school so even if I wasnt going anywhere this weekend I would still be gone most of the time classes...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

It would be tragic if she were taken to a shelter. People like tiny kittens who should still be with their mothers. I hope you'll try to find her a good home, and in the meantime, board her somewhere. Poor kitten; how sad. Of course, unless it's a matter of great importance, you don't have to leave her alone.


----------



## skan (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

wouldn't it be more stressful and heartbreaking if I let the previous owner keep her while Im gone? after staying 3 days at my place then to suddenly go back home with her mom and siblings then only to be taken away again?? .... 

well its not absolutely important for me to go. but my grandma is coming to visit and she works at a school in a fly in community so this is my first time seeing her in months. and probably wont see her again until april sometime. 

I dont want to give the kitty up but shes making it difficult for me to keep her. 
Im at a loss.


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

Have you tried giving the kitty something to do? Toys? 
Is she hungry? Have you tried giving her food?
Thirsty? Have you tried giving her water?
Is there something medically wrong with her? - Have you called and spoken with a vet regarding the loud cries?
Honestly, if I were you - I would try and go play with the kitty, run him/her around a lot and get her tired. If and when she falls asleep, leave her/him alone. 
The crying should go away in a few days if it's just because she's in new surroundings and from the loss of her mother and siblings. If it doesn't, then I would contact a vet.


----------



## skan (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: New kitten is crying constantly HELP*

I have tried feeding her but she wont go near the bowls I have tried to show her that it is ok. but she refuses.
Only way she will eat anything is if it is in my hand or on the floor. 

and when she eats shes still trying "cry" at the same time. 

I tried playing but she hides, so I tried gently luring her out with a toy she starts to play a bit but still "crys" while doing so. 

and eventually jumps away to hide and cry again. 

I havent spoken to vet yet but will soon if the problem persists.

I tried leaveing her while she sleeping but could hear her wake up start meowing form outside the door. I left and when I came back she was still meowing. So she was meowing the whole time I was gone?!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh dear. How many hours are you gone a day?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not unusual for a kitten to be frightened for a few days, and perhaps not eat at all the first day. However, as much as I think it's important to see your grandmother, and I do consider it important, this is not the time to leave that baby by herself. 

Is she relieving herself in the litter box? Is she eating now? Are there any signs of illness? 
If not, I would ask her former owner if she cried constantly when she was at her house.


----------

